# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  80 طفلاً فى المهرجان الترفيهي لذوي الاحتياجات بالقطيف؟؟

## جـــــــــوري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيماللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمداليوم _القطيف.أقامت الوحدة الصحية للبنات بمحافظة القطيف بالتعاون مع الابتدائية التاسعة بالقطيف ومركز الرعاية النهارية للأطفال المعوقين مهرجاناً ترفيهياً لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة وصعوبات التعلم في مدارس المحافظة تحت شعار ”نؤمن بقدراتهم.. وباستحقاقهم فرصة لإثبات مواهبهم” وذلك بالتزامن مع الاحتفاء باليوم العالمي للطفل، وبلغ عدد الأطفال الحاضرين 80 طفلاً شاركوا في المهرجان بفقرات متعددة ممتعة منها الألعاب الحركية وتمثيل الأدوار والأناشيد وتم خلال المهرجان توزيع الهدايا التشجيعية على الأطفال.

----------


## فرح

مشكوووره حبيبتي جـــــــوري
ع الخبر معلووومه كتييييير رااائعه 
يعطيك العاافيه ،،،
نتظر جديدك غاااليتي 
دمتِ بخيييييييير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خبرية كتير كتير حلوه ورائعه
بادره كويسه 
والله يعطيش الف عافية

----------

